# One word to describe your dog



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

No fair, you and Rookie stole mine! LOL, I looked at the title of the thread and that's exactly the word that jumped to mind! If I had to pick another it would be:

Clownish

(didn't even need the thesaurus for that one... LMAO)

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

that's easy:

supercalifragilisticexpialidocious!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Jersey's Mom said:


> No fair, you and Rookie stole mine!


I suspect there's more than one golden retriever that fits that description!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Bad!  But I love her anyway


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly = Marshmallow
Caue = Bulldozer (in a good way)


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

Ted = Silly
Izzy = Lover


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Mia = cutie-patootie


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Tysen= HILARIOUS!!!!!


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Friendly!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

This is a great thread. Bumping for more clever responses.


----------



## Mona Lisa's Highway Blues (Jan 17, 2009)

Mona = Jackhammer


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, one word... So hard. Gibson (like most of our lovely Goldens here in GRF) is many things.
I'd have to say CUDDLY.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I love this thread!

Sam: goofy
Dilon: mellow


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz = Driven.

Zoie = Lounge.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

*....Tessie*


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Beamer: loverboy
Hudson: wants-all-of-my-attention (hyphens count right?)
Libby: jealous


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Annie is PERFECT!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griffyn = Banana! :


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Sophie - Friendly


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Tucker-character!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus - Naughty (in the best possible way) :satan:
Lily - Sweetpea :heartbeat


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Desi = lovebug
Lucy = pest (but I love her anyway!)


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Lovebug.... for all of them!!!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

HONEY-----HONEY ( as in as sweet as honey.)


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Abbie-Happy
Cruiser- Dufus
Hootie- Lazy
Maggie-Bitch


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

AndyFarmer said:


> Beamer: loverboy
> Hudson: wants-all-of-my-attention (hyphens count right?)
> Libby: jealous


Hey.... Hudsons isnt 1 word??????


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama-goofyboy

Beau-lover


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Caleb = exuberant! (!!!!)


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Jack - Lover
Chewie - Jerry Lewis
Chloe - Goofball


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Maggie-Bitch


Love my Hollywood!!! :--heart::--heart::--heart:


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shelley-nutty
Einstein-Lazy


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Vito- curious!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

mdoats said:


> What ONE word would you use to describe your dog(s)?


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! :greenboun
We don't call him Teller-Woo because he's cute and fluffy - that's for sure. Though he is both, when he holds still long enough to be admired.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> Abbie-Happy
> Cruiser- Dufus
> Hootie- Lazy
> Maggie-Bitch


hehehe...based on what I hear and those great pictures, I think you hit the nail on the head....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Lucky-sensitive....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> hehehe...based on what I hear and those great pictures, I think you hit the nail on the head....


That would be them.... Andy Farmer can tell you.. she knows them very well.


----------



## Rhapsody in Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Marty – “Bliss”. Marty is our 2 year old Golden. He is such a blissful boy. He is always in a state of joy and makes us smile.

Melody – “Peace”. Melody is our 16 month old Golden. She always seems to be in a state of harmony and balance. She is very content and I enjoy just being with her in the quiet.

Gracie – “Hungry”. Gracie is our 4 month old Golden puppy. She is hungry to learn about her world. She is fascinated by everything new and I love experiencing this with her.


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha.... Bed Hog...


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny is my soulmate


----------



## agoldenliferanch (Aug 1, 2008)

Abby-Human
Molly-Clingy
Sophie-Princess
Cooper-Mushball


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Asha - Princess
Hudson -gentle


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Finn-Furperson
Tally-Cupid
Tango-tomboy


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Magic-"Sweet"
Jazz-"Sassy"


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

Marley - Cheeky!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike is our 'NutPup'


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Hogan = Energetic

Liam = Irreplaceable


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Holly- "Queen"

Rosie- "Happy"


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

Rufus=squishable (he is so cuddly and sweet..I squish him at every opportunity)


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Honey-nutball
Holmes-lazybutt


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow - wild
Diesel - guardian


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Harry - Hoss (as in the show Bonanza)


----------



## FishinBuddy (Nov 20, 2008)

Bailey Boy = Lunatic


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Whoo hoo! Nobody took "Adorable" so it's mine for Copper!
I love his old sugar coated face with his tongue hanging out because he's also so happy(somebody got that one)!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Luke = Heart
Maggie = OCD
Tucker = Thief
Heidi = Soulful


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Abbie-Happy
> Cruiser- Dufus
> Hootie- Lazy
> Maggie-Bitch





Maggies mom said:


> That would be them.... Andy Farmer can tell you.. she knows them very well.


 
Welll I would put a different spin on Hoots and Mags, more like laidback and intense LOL! Abigail and Cruiser, definately!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Banner = Heart
he wears his on his (furry) sleeve


----------



## Fancy Pants (Feb 2, 2009)

CRAZY (or perhaps BITEY!!).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Francine - Quirky

Rigby - Soulmate

Epic - Funny


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Fancy Pants said:


> CRAZY (or perhaps BITEY!!).


Sounds like you've got a little one on your hands! I remember those days.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Daisey=Wise
Kady=Krazzzzzy
Rusty=soulcatcher


----------



## AmberDawn (Dec 26, 2008)

Rosco - sweetiepie


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Summer-sweetheart (DH calls her his "Baby Girl")
Buddy - quixotic


----------



## martinrt (Jun 24, 2008)

Allee - Needy
Aston - Psycho


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Duke=Lazy
Bailey=Velcro


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Without a doubt...

:heartbeat LOVE :heartbeat


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

Shadow - monster
Hunter - needy


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

It is definitely "Crazy".


Vicky, mom to Ruby-17 months


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

*Sadie:* The Thanker (thank you for the walk, food, puddle, pool, sun--all performed at a hi-speed return, skidding to a stop at my feet with upturned face and adoring eyes)

*Loocie:* Touch-addict


----------



## bert (Aug 11, 2008)

Tremendous As in . . .
His companionship is Tremendous
His heart is Tremendous
His hairiness is Tremendous
And he can be a Tremendous pain in the butt


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max is sweet

That's the one word everyone who meets him always uses. He is so sweet. 
Well, yes, he is, thank you.


----------



## dogluver04 (Jul 5, 2008)

Chloe= Mommys-girl
Cedar= Mischievous


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Augie is "goofy":--crazy:


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Scout is a big "SISSY".


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

"Oafish"

Fenway is just a big lovable oaf.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Jester :--big_grin:


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Bella would be cowbag

Elle would chipmonk


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Selka: wise
Gunner: RETRIEVER!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> This is a great thread. Bumping for more clever responses.


 I agree very good thread. Lots of great responses!!
At this time and very moment I would say...Tuff Dog=mischievous:doh:


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Smiley!

Smiley Kylee see avatar


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Ellesimmo said:


> Bella would be cowbag


Ummmm... cowbag? What exactly does that mean?


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

dannyra said:


> Smiley!
> 
> Smiley Kylee see avatar


And that is as good of a smile as it gets....Love It!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasmine= strongwilled
Danny= dork
Jasper= smoosh


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Gunner - Handsome


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Humm, only one word? Okay, here goes:

Rusty: Noble
Tess: Queen
Libby: Neurotic
Raider: Joyful


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Abby=adorable
Finn=deplorable (j/k)


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Abbydabbydo said:


> Abby=adorable
> Finn=deplorable (j/k)


 LOL! That is too cute.


----------



## tcww (Oct 3, 2007)

Exuberant!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

tcww said:


> Exuberant!


Ooooooo! That's a good one.


----------



## hannahsmom (Oct 29, 2007)

Hannah = Sensitive


----------



## Bogey1455 (Dec 15, 2008)

Bogey = sweethearted


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Mandy = Rotten!!!!

(that means not only spoiled rotten, but her gas!!!!)


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

For Moxie it would be just that "Moxie"

*mox⋅ie*

    /ˈmɒk







si/ Show Spelled Pronunciation  [mok-see] 
–noun Slang. 1. vigor; verve; pep. 2. courage and aggressiveness; nerve. 3. skill; know-how.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Bailey = Sassy
Burgy = Cuddle-bug (only because "velcro" has already been taken )


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Campbell....casanova
Bailey....diplomat
Odin....bossy (the border collie side shines through)
Taegan....whirlwind


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

mdoats said:


> Ummmm... cowbag? What exactly does that mean?


Bella is our adopted Golden who is responsible for wrecking our garden, taking sock's bras and underwear from the clothes drier and allowing us to chase her round the garden :no:

Cowbag is our way of calling her a little s**t, please do not be offended it's a polite expression in front of the grandkids.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Tia: obsessive
Mila: aloof


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

aw, fostermom took my word for Ace: dork!  so:

Gus: BOSS (and that's all caps so we don't forget it!)
Charlie Brown: looney 
Ace: ridiculous


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Ellesimmo said:


> Cowbag is our way of calling her a little s**t, please do not be offended it's a polite expression in front of the grandkids.


I wasn't offended... I just had no idea what it meant! I had never heard the expression before.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Ellesimmo said:


> Bella is our adopted Golden who is responsible for wrecking our garden, taking sock's bras and underwear from the clothes drier and allowing us to chase her round the garden :no:
> 
> Cowbag is our way of calling her a little s**t, please do not be offended it's a polite expression in front of the grandkids.


I learned something very interesting in this! I was wondering also about the term...now when the neighbor kids come over and get on my nerves I can call them little cowbags:--big_grin:!
Seriously... they are good kids but do get on my nerves sometimes.


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

AlanK said:


> I learned something very interesting in this! I was wondering also about the term...now when the neighbor kids come over and get on my nerves I can call them little cowbags:--big_grin:!
> Seriously... they are good kids but do get on my nerves sometimes.


Could this be the new saying in America.

In fact you could use this expression with a smile on your face.


----------



## Victorialands (Dec 2, 2008)

Sasha = Simple

In a good way though.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Goofy-cala-hyperalistic-sweetie-ala-dogsis?


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Miss Happy - Happy


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Okay here are my three PLUS a bonus! 
Keeper - Soulmate2 (My wife might kill me (or worse) if I did not put the "2") :heartbeat
Lucy - Understanding (She does not get upset whe Keeper and Oriana are DEMANDING my attention and waits but when it is her time he LOVES every momment of it.) 
Oriana - Brat (But I think she is growimg out of that name lately )

Now for that BONUS 



Jersey's Mom said:


> Clownish
> 
> (didn't even need the thesaurus for that one... LMAO)
> 
> Julie and Jersey


For Jersey not a "word" but an acronym

PITA! - Pain In The A_ _! (But a lovable one) :smooch:


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Now for that BONUS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be sure to tell him that you're missing "jump-on-lap-kissy-face" time with him for our next visit!! 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Zoeys mom (Apr 26, 2008)

Zoey = perfect


----------



## caddis (Dec 1, 2008)

Depends on the hour. Sweet, monster, demon, cute ect....


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Natasha = Athletic

Bob = Effervescant

Opus = Boyscout
Although Opus was a girl she had all the qualities of a boyscout. (helpful, friendly, courteous, kind, obedient, cheerful, thrifty, brave, clean, reverent)


----------



## ScoutsMom12 (Dec 31, 2008)

Stuborn. He can sit, stay, shake but he will NOT lay down on command.


----------



## Daisybones (Aug 25, 2008)

Themostwonderfulthingthateverhappenedtomeexceptmyhusband! I suppose thats cheating. If I had to pick one word Hudson is wonderful.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Found these pics in my photobucket album.... I posted earlier that Sammy is "goofy" and Dillon is "mellow" 

I think these pics with their daddy show that completely 











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinn - wuss and Reeva - gobby


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Buddy=Loverboy
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

goldensmum said:


> Quinn - wuss and Reeva - gobby


 
**** Brits!! :doh:
Don't any of you speak *ENGLISH!! :bowrofl:*
So what does "gobby" mean? :scratchch


----------



## alanckaye (Feb 7, 2009)

KD - smiley (she actually smiles with her upper lip goes up showing her upper teeth when she's happy)
Karma - all the good names are taken but - chicken would work. She is actually afraid of her own shadow - she cracks me up when we are outside and she hears a noise or a leaf blows by. And I would have to add LOVE for both.


----------



## breec3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Comet Baby
Sadie princess


----------



## Samaliners (Mar 24, 2008)

Ruby - Mischievous
Our Sammy Girl - Snuggle-bug


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Scarlett = rambunctious southern lady!! 

Tinkerbelle = ear rub lover!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> **** Brits!! :doh:
> Don't any of you speak *ENGLISH!! :bowrofl:*
> So what does "gobby" mean? :scratchch


Sorry - I did think after i had posted that i should have explained, but hey it did say one word.

My version of gobby (don't know if it's in the dictionary) is barks a lot - she barks for her food, she barks when she plays, she barks when she wants to go outside - get the picture? The only time she doesn't bark is when someone comes to the front door :doh:


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Opus = Boyscout
> Although Opus was a girl she had all the qualities of a boyscout. (helpful, friendly, courteous, kind, obedient, cheerful, thrifty, brave, clean, reverent)



 Wish I could've met Opus.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

Pippa's very "stubborn".


----------

